# If you love dbz and pokemon growing up



## psych (Mar 18, 2017)

TADA!!!!

[ame]https://youtu.be/L5EgpeFviJo[/ame]


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2017)

Nerd!


----------



## psych (Mar 20, 2017)

come at me bro


----------



## Sully (Mar 23, 2017)

.


----------



## psych (Mar 24, 2017)

meme war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2017)

It's on.


----------



## psych (Mar 24, 2017)

pump your breaks lil cub


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2017)

If you dunno who I am, you betta axe somebody.


----------



## psych (Mar 24, 2017)

Ohhhhh good, a crazy person. I handle you fuckers for a living....


----------



## Sully (Mar 24, 2017)

Hmmmmm.


----------



## psych (Mar 24, 2017)

Well if you're low on meds I paged your PC for ya....


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2017)

So hostile.


----------



## psych (Mar 25, 2017)

So I won????


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2017)

It would appear that the cuteness of the kittens lulled you into a false sense of victory. And by posting without an accompanying meme, you have forfeit.


----------



## psych (Mar 26, 2017)

I tip my hat to you


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2017)

Backatcha buddy.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 27, 2017)

Hilarious thread! Some good ones in there!


----------



## Sully (Mar 27, 2017)

Feel free to join in guys, because as we all know......


----------



## psych (Mar 27, 2017)

lol


----------



## Sully (Mar 27, 2017)

.....


----------



## psych (Mar 27, 2017)

This is what you sound like...


----------



## psych (Mar 28, 2017)

Where the fuck you at


----------



## Sully (Mar 28, 2017)

Long day at work yesterday.


----------



## psych (Mar 29, 2017)

yeah I'm a powerlifter.... you fuckin nancy boy bodybuilder


----------



## Sully (Mar 29, 2017)

You're a power lifter? That's so cute.


----------



## psych (Mar 29, 2017)

Lol
*edit I do respect fire fighters..


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2017)

Now I see.


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2017)

Regrets. We all have them.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2017)

LOL yeahhhh ok bro...


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Regrets. We all have them.



Im sure we do


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh and before I forget


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2017)

You got that backward.


----------



## Sully (Mar 30, 2017)

Naw, I knew better, even as a kid.


----------



## psych (Mar 30, 2017)

i got nothin....


----------



## Sully (Apr 4, 2017)

Damn bro.


----------



## psych (Apr 5, 2017)

I couldnt find a meme that had firefighters that made sense with the flow...


----------



## graceinc (Apr 10, 2017)

Best of Luck


----------



## Sully (Apr 10, 2017)

graceinc said:


> Best of Luck



WTF is that even supposed to mean? If you're a spammer, you're literally the worst one ever.


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

Came for the anime, left with a meme collection lol


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

ThatSickRip said:


> Came for the anime, left with a meme collection lol



Isn't it the best part? Same here man :action-smiley-033:


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

Why my memes ain't showing? I am doing a imgur upload. Am I doing anything wrong here mates?


----------

